# Sounds from their Betta?



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have heard them at night. A loud clicking like tapping on the glass with something hard.

Has anyone else heard this?

Jeff.:shock:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They are possibly hitting the thermometer or heater against the glass


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There was a betta on here, that would pick up gravel and spit it against the glass. Drove the owner crazy.. then she figured out what he was doing and was amazed. xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i hear my betta's eating, it sounds like some little click noise lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I hear that too, but you have to listen closely.
My betta just hit the thermometer in response to me reading this thread. xD Made the sound you described.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I dnt think I've ever heard my Betta eat like that. Lol. But it has bitten me and I wouldn't be suprised if they had teeth


----------



## splyce (Apr 2, 2010)

Your aquarium is haunted, call Ghost Hunters International!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Betta do have tiny teeth. If you put your head over the tank while they are eating pellets you'll hear -crunch crunch crunch-


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hera chewed a spider SO LOUDLY last night. I also hear my cories knocking their pellets against the glass after dark.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yet, it never happens to me...... How weird.....


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Maybe your fish need some dentures! xD


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Paarthurnax is a little monster when it comes to food, and I can hear him chewing like crazy.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Maybe your fish need some dentures! xD


LOL. I'll see what happens......:lol:


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kyon grabs pellets like he's never been fed before! Never heard him crunch though! He will headbutt the glass occasionally. My mums goldfish tantrums full on when she gets new fish! He picks up the gravel in his mouth and spits it at the glass like a toddler throwing his toys! 

I've been bitten by Ky 5 times and it never hurt so I assume their teeth are very very small!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

My cories pick up the gravel to clean it and then dump it back down randomly straight after I just rearranged it!!!


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Apr 16, 2012)

My first veiltail did would bang his jaw into the side of the glass. Never could figure out why. I had him on my desk at work and every once in a while i would hear it. Sounded like hitting the bowl with a pen or something.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I love it when they're making bubblenests. If you listen really closely you can hear *plink . . . plink . . . plink* of the bubbles as they're spat out. It's so adorable


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

My Betta, Gyarados, will sometimes snap his mouth at me after I tease him and it makes a loud clicking noise, but he only does it in my presence.


----------

